# Red lump/bump on my cockatiels face (pics included)?



## extragirl (Oct 21, 2011)

I recently got 2 cockatiels, around 2 weeks ago, one girl and one boy. Lately I had found that Bubbles (girl) was sleeping a lot, which was abnormal, then today I saw the bump on her left side of her face.
Has anyone else had the same problem on their Tiel? what is it and how should it be treated ( or will it go away on its own? 
its only on one side of the face- left side 

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc472/extragirl92/IMG01292-20111021-1205.jpg

http://i1213.photobucket.com/albums/cc472/extragirl92/IMG01291-20111021-1204.jpg

Thanks in advance


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Swelling around the eyes can indicate respiratory infection, as can sleeping more than usual. She really needs to go to a vet ASAP. If she has an infection, she will need prescription antibiotics and possibly other supportive care. Birds hide their symptoms of illness, so by the time they look sick to you, they are often in critical condition.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I would definately have that checked out with an avian vet....it could be like a cyst or abscess type thing or even could be a tumor....or something else like an infection as Enigma said.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It looks like pics of sinus infections I've looked up in the past. Of course, you never want to self-diagnose without a vet's confirmation. I'll see if I can find some of those pics again in the morning. Right now I'm scrambling to finish something for class tomorrow.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Besides the things that other people have mentioned, the swelling could be the result of a minor injury. But I don't see a cut there.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I agree.. vet visit! I haven't had experience with any of what the others mentioned, but the first thing that came to mind was even something that had been lodged in the nare that could have travelled. Looks painful though! Poor sweetie. Keep us posted.


----------



## resalat_hasan (Sep 7, 2011)

please try bringing him to a vet asap, this is the best advice I can offer


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Birds are great at hiding that they are sick. A vet visit as soon as you notice something off is the safest bet. Let us know how she does


----------

